# collaboration with stranger to produce product



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 6, 2017)

There's someone ask me on my online platform shop to teach her a serum product, I gently turn it down saying the sanitization is so important that I don't want to teach outside workshop.
And she replied at midnight, calling me teacher, and asked me to collaborate with her to produce a mask for aging skin.
Thing is, she never bought my product at  online shop, I'm not quite sure if she bought my product in person. (craft market booth, or a wholesale shop.)

Will you guys turn her down again? Or ask in detail about the collaboration, like what's the price will be, how will we work together, like me giving ideas,and she get the mask done in factory or something, or will I be the one who produce the mask…


----------



## toxikon (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like a headache. It's okay to say no to people.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd most likely tell her no, that I don't do collaborations or teaching. If you are interested though, I would definitely ask her what she expects from you.

If she is looking for you to develop a mask for her, make sure you charge her for the recipe. As I understand it, proprietary recipes can cost quite a bit. Do some research on the going prices and charge her accordingly. 

If she is just looking for some tips and ideas, figure out how much you think your time is worth and giver her either a flat rate for a days worth of help or a hourly rate. Personally, I would ask a flat rate.

If she expects you to produce the mask, you would need to define what percentage of profits are yours and who supplies material. I might be tempted to develop a recipe but I would not produce it for someone. I would be worried about being held responsible for any damages, especially if she doesn't have insurance.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 6, 2017)

Why can't she come to your workshop?



cherrycoke216 said:


> There's someone ask me on my online platform shop to teach her a serum product, I gently turn it down saying the sanitization is so important that *I don't want to teach outside workshop*.
> And she replied at midnight, calling me teacher, and asked me to collaborate with her to produce a mask for aging skin.
> Thing is, she never bought my product at  online shop, I'm not quite sure if she bought my product in person. (craft market booth, or a wholesale shop.)
> 
> Will you guys turn her down again? Or ask in detail about the collaboration, like what's the price will be, how will we work together, like me giving ideas,and she get the mask done in factory or something, or will I be the one who produce the mask…


----------



## Dahila (Nov 6, 2017)

with total stranger I do not get involved, with my customers, I explain that I am the only one insured to work in my workshop,  It seems to work well


----------



## Kittish (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd tell her no, and point her toward resources for learning on her own. Also keep in mind that you DO NOT owe her *any* explanation for saying no. No is a complete sentence. You've told her no once already and she came back around again. Be prepared to have to tell her no repeatedly, or block her if she gets annoying.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 6, 2017)

I wouldn't want to do this. For many reasons, but the key issue for me is that you don't know her. If she just wants you to formulate something for her, charge enough to make it worth your time. If she is looking for a collaboration that would involve both of you making products and sharing profits I wouldn't get involved. How can you trust that she would follow all proper sanitation and manufacturing processes. I agree that you can certainly give her a list of resources so that she can learn to make this on her own.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 8, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I wouldn't want to do this. For many reasons, but the key issue for me is that you don't know her. If she just wants you to formulate something for her, charge enough to make it worth your time. If she is looking for a collaboration that would involve both of you making products and sharing profits I wouldn't get involved. How can you trust that she would follow all proper sanitation and manufacturing processes. I agree that you can certainly give her a list of resources so that she can learn to make this on her own.



Right!  What does she bring to the table?  Skills and knowledge, or is she hoping you are the quick ticket to making money?


----------



## lsg (Nov 9, 2017)

I would say no!  If you collaborate with someone, you may be liable for any damages to the customer.


----------

